# Hill House Vineyard



## rrawhide (Apr 11, 2010)

Morning all



went up to the vineyard this morning and buds are coming on so dusted 
with the sulphur blower to get rid of/control any mildew remaining in 
the wood. This will probably be a every 2-3 week operation and fortunately 
there is a tractor with a gearmore blower for us to use. We also 
injected fertilizer through the irrigation system with a interesting 
tank setup. see pictures.








great old wood






and the injector fertilizer system







the out flow side of the pump is reduced to 1/4" line which feeds directly into the water source. When the water is turned on the fertilizer is injected into the system. We injected 20 gallons of 12-6-4 (I believe) in a little over an hour. We will do this again in July.





and changed the screens in the irrigation system. Once I get the DIG irrigation controller in and set up - I will be irrigating 2X week for 8 hours. (at this time before it gets hot.)


----------



## AlFulchino (Apr 11, 2010)

awesome looking vines and fert set up ( i didnt see a backflow preventer on it but there must be one)....and man if you are done pruning could you come do my vines?  i thought i would prune half the day and just could not get out there


----------



## Waldo (Apr 11, 2010)

WOW !!!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 11, 2010)

Soooooooo.......

Jealous!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 11, 2010)

Great old gnarly vines! I can't wait to see them again midsummer. Keep up the super job.


----------



## rrawhide (Apr 16, 2010)

Just remembered - next sulfur application - -

_*wear eye protection and respirator*_ - - - -eyes were ok during the spraying BUT a couple of hours later - WOW WOW WOW - burn baby burn. Probably used a 1/2 gallon of water to rinse and then eye drops. 







bet i do not forget next time - - - 

rrawhide


----------



## grapeman (Apr 16, 2010)

That is a must when applying any spray product, especially if you have no cab to spray in.


----------



## rrawhide (Jun 2, 2010)

Here is the vineyard last week - lookin' pretty good!!






ready for the next application of sulfur






and another app of fertilizer next week






uh oh get out the big critter trap!!!


----------



## grapeman (Jun 2, 2010)

Are you having fun yet ? Looks like more clusters than leaves in that last one! WOW


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 2, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 2, 2010)

What can I say, you had me at Cabernet!


----------



## rrawhide (Jun 18, 2010)

what we did today

cut back canes to open the rows so we can get equipment through. Another sulfur application on the 8th. Everything looks good and the rows are starting to hold hands!!!






just add water and sunlight and look what happens






the canes are holding hands








we be cutting canes - trying to give about 25-35% sunlight (maybe a little more)






and this is how it looks this afternoon after 12 hours (3 people x4 hours each) today!! Hopefully only have to do this one more time - then mow/mulch between rows again and watch for critters - turkeys are not visiting as much right now but when the grapes start to sugar then we will be getting busy with 'control'. Raccoons should start 'visiting' mid-July and then we start trapping and moving ??

And we're off - - - - and growing - - - - - 

rrawhide


----------



## grapeman (Jun 18, 2010)

And they are looking mighty fine.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jun 18, 2010)

Jealous!!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 18, 2010)

Looking really good there Rick!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 18, 2010)

All right your making me want to pull up stakes and head (further) West!

Retirement is only 10 years away...........





Looking grand there Rick!


----------



## AlFulchino (Jun 18, 2010)

ok..hold on here..it does look GREAT...but 3 people????????????

Rich what do you have to say about this???? i think Mr Rick has it a bit easy


----------



## Waldo (Jun 19, 2010)

Looking good out there buddy


----------



## grapeman (Jun 19, 2010)

I was thinking that Al.......... I spent 12 hours yesterday-alone. This whole weekend will be spent doing mostly canopy work also. Hey, but you have to excuse Rick , he is just a beginner



(and also smarter than us Al to get some help)


----------



## AlFulchino (Jun 19, 2010)

i hear Rich........but Ric isnt it easier to grow grapes in CA? than where we are?


----------



## Bert (Jun 19, 2010)

That looks very nice...very nice indeed.....keep the pictures coming....it keeps us all dreaming a bit more.....


----------



## rrawhide (Jun 19, 2010)

well all

there are so many grapes in California - many folks just consider them weeds!!!!!!!!!! NOT!!!!

Here you go from USDA:

*Summary 
- Released, March 30*</span></span>


<div align="justify">California’s 
2009 wine-type grape acreage is estimated at 
531,000 
acres. Of the total acres, 489,000 were 
bearing and 
42,000 were non-bearing. Table-type grape 
acreage totaled 
93,000 acres with 84,000 bearing and 9,000 
non-bearing. 
Acreage of raisin-type grapes totaled 219,000 
acres, 
of which 216,000 were bearing and 3,000 were 
non-bearing.

I guess that this is alot - what do you think, guys?

rrawhide





































</span>


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 7, 2010)

About a week ago verison (sp) started and now there are lots more rows in color. We are at 2300 elevation and things are a little slower there. We are looking at harvest late Sept or early Oct.






and these are some of the critters just waiting SO






we are flying the 'eagle' - about a 5 foot wingspan and makes lots of noise. One 'bird' is supposed to protect up to 1 acre. hummmmm!!

and











we put up 700 feet of horse fence around the whole vineyard. On top of this we will run 2 hot wires attached to a solar fence charger. And. the owner bought and electronic 'bird guard' for us to mount too!! Since he has not had any grapes or wine for several years he is willing to do/spend anything we ask him to. I guess that he likes what we are doing. Vineyard looks great and the crop is heavy this year (so far!!!)

By the way, we have 2 raccoon traps to install too!!!

Hope it all works!!!

Now, if we can only make some decent wine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

more later

rrawhide


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 7, 2010)

Rick, looks good, like the pictures! Are those turkeys we are looking at?. The blueberry farm by my house has those eagles and a hawk flying around on poles also. Plus they use the bird speaker. Sounds like a junglr when you go by.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 7, 2010)

Are you guys trying to keep rhino's out of the vineyard? That is one rugged looking fence guys


It is amazing to see that you are just starting with color. We are ahead of you now and you began bloom a month or two ahead of us! What kind of grapes are those?


I know you can make good wine. It will be interesting to see what kinds you get and make.


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Aug 7, 2010)

They got some tough turkey's out there in CA! LOL Too bad turkey season isn't until November.


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 7, 2010)

pulling for you...lots of work that the public never gets to see


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 8, 2010)

That pic takes ALL of the romance out of the vineyard fantasy for sure!


Good job Rick!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 8, 2010)

Looks like the fence they put up in Jurassic Park to keep the velociraptors in! Are you sure youre growing just grapes in there??????????


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 8, 2010)

He did say that fence WILL be electrified! .......


----------



## R Ziegler (Aug 10, 2010)

That is quite the fence - if you where in Wyoming I'd say it was to keep out the buffalos. 




Lots of hard work that is for sure - but it looks great.


Just out of curiousity - is the fence for coyotes and badgers? I just read an article on how destructive they can be.


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Rudy

Well, let's see, We have raccoons; wild turkeys; wild pigs and the occassional coyote. The steel pipe and cable fence has always been there and the critters just crawl right through. NOW, hopefully, we can keep the crawlers out!!! We also are going to add 2 strands of hot-wire (440 volt if I could BUT cannot!!!) so just a regular fence controller. The 'bird-guard" has been received and we will stand this week as well as the 'scare-windmill'. So, with the addition of the raccoon traps and all this other stuff - hopefully, we will be sorta secure. The 'eagle' seems to be holding off the tweety birds at this time but the sugar is still low. The orange muscat will be the first to sugar up and we may just net this one. I'm glad the owner seems to want to spend some $$$$ for stuff that we think he needs. I think that it is over $2000 so far. Anyway, this is the long answer to your question.

ps: this is 2x4 non-climb horse fence that are in 100' rolls. Not too hard to install - just roll out - stand up next to fence - stretch - and fasten. Yeah, right - we crawled back to our trucks after installing 700' feet last week!!!!

rrawhide


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 13, 2010)

Morn' 


Just got back from vineyard and this is what I found








SCAT


errrrrrrrrr - raccoon s _ _ t!!! You can see the seeds and grapes that passed throught the little rascal!!! 


SO put in the 2 traps today - we will see tomarrow morning what is there - will not be relocated.


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 13, 2010)

The animal trap is kinda cool - mounts to a 5 gallon bucket or can be secured to a building or cage or ??? There is a 'foot' at the back of the bucket and behind this is where you put in your bait. I am using dry cat food and they have to scratch to get to it - they pull the foot (just slightly) and the door drops and locks. We will see in the morning.








This is one of two of the weatherproof speakers that we mounted. Vineyard now sounds like a jungle. All kinds of programmable and variable sounds come out of this system. Haven't seen many tweety birds the last day or so. Hope this works for most of the flying things.








and the eagle hangs or flies depending on the wind. Sure is noisy and whips around too!!


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 13, 2010)

Now, if we only can get the grapes to harvest!!!!!!??????????? Brix is anywhere from 10.5 - 16 at this time. Still have 45 days or so. Fence is done and now we are thinking about the hot wire. That's all we can do - except camp there!!! Vineyard is 17 miles away for me and 35 for Steve so?










Some of the upper section of the rows were a little stressed because water runs downhill and there is not enough water/pressure to do 400-600 emmitters at a time without falling off so fixed that today too. Put in a shut-off on the water line which allows us the flexibility to water the entire row or just the upper end. We will monitor this close - we are on a well and are pushing it pretty hard. These are 1 gph emmitters so we do use quite a bit of water.


Anyway, that's what's up on this end. Just starting to get the primaries cleaned and ready and putting together the list of supplies we need.


THEN, of all things, one of our local vineyards has 400# of pinot noir grapes that he offered to us at .40/#. Ready to harvest soon. Do not know if we want these or not since we are gonna have a lot of wine soon but pinot noir???? Just what we need - more!!!!!!!!!!!


later
rrawhide


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 13, 2010)

you have quite the undertaking going on there...gonna all be worth it down the road!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 13, 2010)

Looking good Rick! A 22 will work real nie on that 5 gallon bucket and whatever ends up in it. Hope you don't get a skunk. I trapped many of those before in a havaheart trap. When I worked for a contractor we use to trap them around the apartments and then take them to a competitors and release them.  Ah the good old days when I was young and dumb! Nothings chaged!


----------



## grapeman (Aug 13, 2010)

It is all out WAR with the aminals and boyds!


As my grapes ripen more, they are beginning to tempt them here too. I have two vines of Reliance. They had some nice grapes on and hadn't turned as of a few days ago. I went out to check them along with others today- and bingo. A nice ripe looking pink cluster ..... and a bunch more empty stems............... grrrrrrr.... Why do they always go for the tastiest ones in short supply first???!!!!!


I was planning on beginning with the nets tomorrow- I guess a few days late....


Best of luck with your battle Rick and let us know how all of them work out.


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 15, 2010)

Went up to the vineyard this am and both trap doors were down!!!! One had a local kitty cat and the other a raccoon so we are 1 down. ???????? to go!!! Tomorrow is another day - except it costs me about $8 every trip i make up there. Oh well!!!! 


later


rrawhide


----------



## Waldo (Aug 15, 2010)

rrawhide said:


> Morn'
> 
> 
> Just got back from vineyard and this is what I found
> ...














Let em eat them buddy.......gather them droppings up and ferment them. You can then sellthe winefor "oodles and oodles" of money like they do the coffee beans as described below: 



The Luwak (Paradoxurus hermaphroditus) denizen of the coffee (kopi) plantations of Java, Sumatra, and Sulawesi, eats only the ripest coffee cherries. 


Unable to digest the coffee beans, the Luwak graciously deposits them on the jungle floor where they are eagerly collected by the locals.


The stomach acids and enzymatic action involved in this unique fermentation process produces the beans for the world’s rarest coffee beverage. These rare and exotic beans can fetch as much as $300.00 a pound.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 15, 2010)

$0.40 a POUND for Pinot!


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 19, 2010)

score 4/0


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 31, 2010)

Here's what's happening now:


Brix is still a little low but the grapes look good and the harvest appears to be heavy. Have had some damage but not too bad so far - - hope no more

<TABLE dir=ltr border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=404><T>
<T>
<TR>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
26-Aug</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
30-Aug</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
Rkatsitell</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
16</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
18</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD height=16 width="33%" colSpan=2>
Petite Syrah</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
18</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
19.2</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
Carnelian</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
18</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
18</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
Peverella</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
16</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
18</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
Rkatsitell</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
14</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
17</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
Charbono</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
14</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
16</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
Negrara</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
14</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
16</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
Nebbiolo</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
13</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
16</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
Semmeion</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
gone</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
24</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
23</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
Rkatsitell</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
15</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
14</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
16</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD height=16 width="33%" colSpan=2>
Ruby Cabernet-damag </TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
14</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
19.5</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD height=16 width="33%" colSpan=2>
Emerald Riesling</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
14</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
17</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD height=16 width="33%" colSpan=2>
French colombard</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
gone</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
17</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
?</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
14</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
17</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD height=16 width="33%" colSpan=2>
Flora - damage</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
18</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
18</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
Carmine</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
14</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
16</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
Peverella</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
16</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
18</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
18</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
Forestera</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
14</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
17</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
Barbera</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
16</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
14</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
17</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
Rkatsitell</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
16</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
16</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
Peverella</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
19</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
18</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
18</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
Grigiolino</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
16</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
16</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
Refosco</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
16</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
16</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
Rkatsitell</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
16</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">
17</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD>
<TD height=16 width="17%">


</TD></TR></T></T></TABLE>even after all we have done - still getting some bird and raccoon damage. but 7 will not be eating any more grapes. 


here's a couple of pictures for you - cause you like 'um!!


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 31, 2010)

You are looking at Ruby Cab, Carmine and Petite Syrah (netted). Just hope we can get them to harvest. Water was shut down several days ago and should push the sugar up quickly. Hope to pick the Petite this weekend. If we see any more evidence of damage we will pick early if we have to.

More later as we go along


rick


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 31, 2010)

looking good...are your sugar nymbers normal for this timeof year?


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 31, 2010)

Rick, your pictures look as good as the ones Rich and Al posted. Wonder why the ones from NM had so many brown leaves for such a small vineyard! The grapes in NM didn't quiet have the Glo either. LOL


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Al


We are about 2 weeks behind due to a little cooler weather and the elevation is about 2200 feet. Another vineyard, further up the mountain and 500 feet higher will harvest in mid-october this year.


Just hope when the sugar goes higher the dinner bell does not ring for the critters. If they do, we will pick early and adjust. Already lost 3/4 of the Orange Muscat and all the Semmion.


as Waldo says:


baawaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!


rick


----------



## grapeman (Aug 31, 2010)

Here is hoping you can get them harvested before the critters indulge too much. It seems like damage is always worse in cool years that keeps native fruit down due to rain or cold.


If you also checked acid numbers you could tell which would be hit next as the acid levels drop to about 8g/L. We have one at 6.6g/L right now but low in sugar. May need to pick it anyways.


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 31, 2010)

Rich
The petite syrah numbers are:
brix 16.7 (for a 2 bunch average - not the full row by berry); ph 3.71 and the TA is almost 10 so we will see in a few days - adjustments a'com'n, I'm sure.


have not checked the rest yet for the rest of the numbers only brix. 


The TA is the accu-vin kit test and am going to go over and have Paul test soon.


later


rick


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Sep 1, 2010)

Looking good out there Rick!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 1, 2010)

Those look GREAT Rich!





I will take 100lbs of the Petite Syrah please! 

Dan, They have had one of the wettest Summers down south so perhaps too much rain?I agree though that (outside of Washington State) California makes THE best grapes!


----------



## rrawhide (Sep 12, 2010)

Here we go - - - 


picked 1250# Rkatsitelli today - crushed/destemmed and pressed. Ended up with 75 gallons of pressed juice. Added ferm-x tonight and will toss yeast tomorrow.


Numbers are as follows:


brix 20
ph 3.72
TA .9


we will work with these #'s and probably will not adjust. Check after fermentation.


We will end up with a barrel of this wine and a little more for topping.


Here's some pictures and if these are too much, please advise, and I will post less.






we had 58 vines of Rkatsitelli






just pickin' - had 6 volunteers today tomarrow 3






this is a 3.5# cluster - wow!!!




ended up with 21 totes and 6 pails before we ran out of containers!!








crusher/destemmer working great - MIKE - we crushed/destemmed 1250# in about 30 minutes!!




must droppng into barrel








stems coming out back




look how clean the stems are hardly a berry came through








our must






press with free run juice






have about 75 gallons of juice.


good day - but tired - back and do some more tomorrow -- 
Probably pick the Peverella and Emerald Riesing.


more later


rick


----------



## grapeman (Sep 12, 2010)

Looking great Rick.


Have another great day tomorrow.


----------



## AlFulchino (Sep 12, 2010)

super impressive......where are the weeds???? thats ridicuous that you dont have any like we do out our way 

keep the pic coming! and PS...same w me, i was at lowes or hd every day for a week buying more primaries


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 12, 2010)

Are you kidding, NO RAIN, NO WEEDS!



Dry as a bone there.

No such thing as too many pics, those look great but what is that machine you have there, that is a miracle machine, I must have one of those miracle machines.......





Do you have all volunteer help or some hired workers as well?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 12, 2010)

Absolutely awesome pics and it makes me anxious to try out my new toys over here.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks great! If you did get a heavy rain I imagine most would run off then, is that correct?


----------



## rrawhide (Sep 13, 2010)

clearing stems






DAY 2


Brother in law, David, helped today too - so we had 4. All volunteers. Hope to keep having them but may have to hire some pickers at some point in time.


We picked 3 reds today - carnelian - centurian and carmine and made a 3 red blend. Ended up with 17 bins which relates to about 600# total. There is 55 gallons of must which we will probably add to to fill a oak barrel later. Did not want to press today so we just picked the reds. We was tired and looking forward to getting tireder. huh?


Numbers


brix 23.5
ph 3.72
TA .85
SG 1.090
PA about 12


going up again in the am and if i'm alone I will just find a red to pick. 


good night


rrawhide


----------



## grapeman (Sep 13, 2010)

Those are some nice big honkin clusters in that last picture. The numbers look great. Good luck today.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 13, 2010)

Looking good there Rick!

Hope you got a good nights rest. That is a lot of work for sure!


----------



## rrawhide (Sep 13, 2010)

And, through it all look what happened last night:









momma and all doing fine - just tired - she has 5 puppies - 4 yellow labs and 1 black lab. 2 were still born - 1 of each color. But, 5 is a wonderful number.


Now, Ruth Ann goes in for knee replacement tomorrow so picking will slow down - probably a few hours on Wed and then on the weekend. Oh well, brix will get up there!!!!


later


rrawhide


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 13, 2010)

Awwww......

Going to keep one for Raccoon patrol?


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 13, 2010)

Very cool. Sorry to hear about the loss of two of them though. Our thoughts go out to your wife tomorrow. No need to slow thingds down though. Can't you gat her a John deere Gator with a dump. Heck she could turn out to be one hell of a picker. Build a big enough ramp she can back up on and she'll be able to dump them right in the hopper of the crusher.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 14, 2010)

Looking mighty good buddy !!!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 14, 2010)

Dont let Runningwolf anywhere near these cuties!


----------



## rrawhide (Sep 19, 2010)

RW - we lost the black puppy - did you eat it? 
hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm? No, just did not awake in the am. sad.


Picked again today - we are now up to 2800#. Have 5 more varieties to go - Nebbiolo, Barbera, Negrara; Charbono and Forestera (white). We are not picking the emerald riesling or french colombard. (gotta be 42 vines of this stuff). Figure we will have 2.5 - 3 tons when we are done. We are doing selective picking so not taking everything. Lost the muscat, semmion, lots of the colombard, ruby cab and carmine to the critters, some birds, and bees but this is ok since there is so so so much. The remaining brix is in the 16-19 range, and it is cooling down, so figure early to mid- october for these. Might, just might, look at the riesling then and pick 10-20 gallons and try a late harvest if they are still there.


here are a couple pictures of what's up








cold stabilized the peveralla for 48 hours since i was too tired to process.


----------



## rrawhide (Sep 19, 2010)

Mark and Steve crushing








picked 23 tubs today - Steve's daughter Amy






mystery grapes and petite syrah 








found a rkatsitelli vine just loaded that we missed - tub weighs 60#'s




we have the press mounted on 2 steel sawhorses and this allows us to press right into the 59 gallon secondaries. roll up on pallet and move where we want it.


----------



## rrawhide (Sep 19, 2010)

fermentation over and on the skins for 6 days - wow, what color!!!






the puppies daddy, Hank,came to spend the night and Daisy started barking like crazy. Thought it was because of Hank but look what we found in the center kennel.








Rattler!!!! 3 1/2 feet long with 8 rattles and a button!!! could have done some severe damage!!!!!!!








Ruth Ann doing well - walking around with walker and getting better every day.


more later


rrawhide


----------



## AlFulchino (Sep 19, 2010)

lookin good!

glad we dont have rattlers up here


----------



## grapeman (Sep 19, 2010)

You guys had a busy and productive day there. You guys are going to be swimming in wine!


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 19, 2010)

Rick, OMG snakes are the one thing that I do not like regardless of the good they do. I'm glad the closest rattlers around here are about 50 miles away. Sorry about the loss of your dog (I didn't do it LOL). Pictures are great and glad the harvest is going well and your wife is doing ok.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow, looking great Rick! So glad things are sorta spread out and not ripening all in one weeks time, gives you time to get things taken care of, including Ruth Ann!

So did you skin that bad boy and fry him up? Thats some mighty good eating! 

Not sure what wine to pair it with!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 19, 2010)

All I can say is Wow and Wow! Some great like all them grapes, the wife doing better, and the pics and some not so great like the loss of a puppy and the Rattler right in there!


----------



## rrawhide (Sep 19, 2010)

Forgot to show how we transfer wine from the primaries to the secondaries. This particular transfer is the Rkatsitelli from the breezeway to the cool room. Used my 110 pump with 1/2" food grade hose and moved it about 25 feet to the secondary. Secondary is on a heavy duty moveable base so we can move into cool room. 






over the barrels and through the woods to blue barrel house we go . . . . .








and filled completely


----------



## AlFulchino (Sep 19, 2010)

looking great


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 19, 2010)

Rick, Isn't that also the same pump you use for your bottle washer? Pretty cool!


----------



## rrawhide (Sep 19, 2010)

Yes it is!!!! I only use it for sanitizing and transfering.


rick


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 19, 2010)

Santa is always fooling for something to get me for xmas. Thinking about the bottles washer you're using.


----------



## rrawhide (Sep 19, 2010)

That pump and different lengths of 1/2" hose - you can do wonders and save your back too!!!


rrawhide


----------



## rrawhide (Sep 20, 2010)

Morn'n all


Well, here is where we are today - - - - -




Everybody is punched down and is working like crazy. Consolidated some of the wine into a blend - 3C Blend is 50% Carnelian, 25% Centurian and 25% Carmine. Fermentation is finished on this barrel. Only have about 45 gallons in this barrel but I did put a layer of CO2 to protect. Will probably use some of the mystery wine to fill barrel. Much much easier to work with full barrels than lots of carboys. Hope this blend turns out ok. This is the one on the left side.








The others are fermenting at this time. The small white fermenter is Refosco and is about 8 gallons. Next is the Petite Syrah and is about 40 gallons of must. Then the Mystery grape - about 30 gallons of must and is from an unmarked row. S.G.'s are all around 1.072.








This is the Peverella that is going to be interesting. I dosed with SO2 to kill the wild yeast after crushing and then frementation started on its on after pressing. Planning on starting with cote de blanc yeast but it is roaring along. So, I guess that I will let 'er go and see what happens when it is done.








This is the Rkatsitelli (a Georgian White from Russia) and the barrel is full.








This is a 5# aluminum tank that I got from the Beverage People (about $50) and the adapters and hose (about $10) from hardware store. The CO2 fill at a paint ball supply store was $10. Barnes Welding Supply only trades tanks and does not fill locally - and I was not about to trade a brand new tank for a nasty used one!!! This is what I use to inject co2 into my barrels - both oak and food grade plastic.














still have to bottle the 2009 Armonizzare and the 2008 Cabernet blend. Maybe this fall for the 2009 since I only own a 1/3 of it and the others want to give as Christmas presents. The 2008 is all mine and I may let go another year - we will see how she goes on that one.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 20, 2010)

Looking good there Rick!

I am guessing your CO2 cylinder is low pressure (~80psi) ? No regulator!


----------



## AlFulchino (Sep 20, 2010)

looking good man.....


----------



## grapeman (Sep 20, 2010)

You have quite the selection there Rick. I bet it feels good to have most of it in now. I have barely begun picking my own


----------



## Wade E (Sep 20, 2010)

Rick, I think your pump is a little bigger hen mine but at least I dont need those blue pills like Mike! hehehe


----------



## rrawhide (Sep 20, 2010)

Wade, I sent my pump to Tim the Tool Man and he worked it over for me. SO, don't need no stinkin' blue pills either- ar ar ar ar ar !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


rrawhide


----------



## Waldo (Sep 21, 2010)

Looking mighty good there buddy


----------



## rrawhide (Sep 26, 2010)

morn', 


Well Al, by now you have caught up on all your sleep and rearing to go again.


Rich, sounds like you had a fine harvest too.


And us, we still have 5 varieties to go - negrara; nebbiolo; barbera; charbono and forestera. They all were brix 20-21 yesterday. SO, still have some time to go. Since we had a cool spell they slowed way down. But warm again this week. We either have to pick by Thursday or they wait until the 7th of October. YES FATHER AL, I leave on the 1st until the 6th for a High Sierra fishing trip for trout!!! The grapes are all netted and are resting nicely. Hopefully, if we do not pick, they will be at 24-26 brix when we return. This is where we would like them to be anyway. This fishing trip is an annual men's trip from church. I have to go since I invited another (for his first time) and I am driving too. This is about 6 hours away and will be on the June Lake Loop out of Bishop, Ca. Yes, dear, I will take pictures too!!!


The earlier wine is all done with fermentation and is or will be racked into secondaries or carboys today. I still need to test the TA again but the ph's are all 3.25-3.68 so should be ok. I will post pictures later on these.


Hope all that are growing their own grapes are having a good time and a good harvest too!!! Especially Mike, after doing his destem/crush by hand - part of the learning curve. Next year, equipment for sure. But, remember, he is just a kid - so this is all easy for him!!!!


later


rrawhide


----------



## grapeman (Oct 7, 2010)

So how was the fishing trip? We want pictures!


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 7, 2010)

Yea,

Its been awful quiet from the West coast branch this week!


----------



## rrawhide (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi ya'll


We are back!!! Did a lot of fishing but not a lot of catching. A large cold front came in the 2 nd day and that took care of that. We had a wonderful time - 13 christian men from 3 different churches. Did a lot of sightseeing and quite a bit of fishing. I think that there were only 6-7 fish caught total These were all rainbow trout in the 12-13" size. Lots of great fellowship and food. We have a retired CHP officer that loves to cook and he does a wonderful job - chicken catchatori (sp) ; prime rib; ortega chilis; rib steaks; and spagetti and great breakfasts too. Bought a new Canon camera and took lots of pictures that I will post when i figure how to load on my computer. This is a Canon SX20i and wow am i impressed.


Picked 500# this morning 400 of Barbera and 100 of Charbono.Crushed and sulfited and yeast innoculant added today for preperation of yeast tomorrow.


Forestera gone so no more whites to pick. Maybe will check the Emerald Riesling again - it is 25 brix right now. Will try to let it go to 35 Brix or so and pick a couple hundred pounds for a late harvest sweet wine. Depends is there is any left at that sweetness.


I have to check but it seems that we have now picked 3500#. Still have the negrara and nebbiolo left to pick. Since we had quite a bit of rain while I was gone the brix dropped to 18-20. There is about 25 vines of each and will let go another week and see what happens.


Have to start the racking pretty soon. A rule of thumb here is 3-3-3 3 days - 3 weeks and 3 months and then rest. Have lots to rack and add oak to.


In the 4 Seas barrel I added 1# of American Oak Xoakers. These are the 24mm round spheres so you just dump them in. 4 C's blend Charbono - Carmine - Centurian and Carnelian. Hope that it turns out.


Later 


rrawhide


----------



## rrawhide (Oct 22, 2010)

*HARVEST IS OVER AND THE CRUSH IS DONE!!!!!!!!!*


And here are the numbers:


4200# and 250 gallons for the 3 of us. Notbad for a hobby!!! We really selectively picked only what we wanted and with the loss from the 'critters' and what we left we probably would have doubled the harvest, at least!!! Now gotta figure what is the plan for next year!


Picked the Nebbiolo and Negrara yesterday and this was a total of 15 baskets. Brix was 25 and the Ph 3.61 and the TA .7. Not too bad. There is about 75 gallons of must in 2 barrels to befermented yet. 


Here are the last pictures:






Nebbiolo




Negrara




What we had to contend with too!!




getting ready to go night night




last crush




almost last press




goodness - necter of the gods




Steve testing TA


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 22, 2010)

250 gallons!

That should last you a few weeks! Nice pics and congrats on the bountiful harvest!


----------



## rrawhide (Oct 22, 2010)

These would not insert into previous post so 








my partner in crime Steve






John and me above and newbie Ken below - he's just newly retired and wants something to do - - hummmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and Steve's wife Joanie took all the pictures.


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 22, 2010)

nothing beats that...does it Rick! very enjoyable to see!


----------



## grapeman (Oct 22, 2010)

Now you can do like Al does and take naps in the winery all day!


The best part of all of it is that it is fun to do. right?


----------



## Wade E (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice job and thanks for the pics. I bet you cant wait till the last press is done!


----------



## rrawhide (Oct 22, 2010)

R i g h t !


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 22, 2010)

you gotta take naps because you have to do wine tastings out on a third party location like i did this evening where in two hrs 24 bottles were sold...that is a good outing for a fairly small store, plus as Rick will surely attest...from late winter pruning, thru bud break, weeding, spraying, hedging, etc etc etc until harvest and press...it is one long long yr...a nap or two..or as in my case...a nap each day...is mandatory


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 22, 2010)

Bottle every 5 minutes, not too shabby!


----------



## rrawhide (Oct 28, 2010)

All done with last pressing. Steve and I finished today. 


Had a stroke of luck yesterday - went over to Paso Robles, Ca to get some Pippen apples from a friend that owns a commercial winery and has apples that he does not do a thing with so picked 6 lugs. These will be used Sunday at our churches Harvest Fair making apple cider.


Anyway, he had some neutral barrels that he did not need - that were just emptied Sept 25th...... and were cleaned and gassed and ready to go. So, being a friend, sold three of them to me for $20 each. Wow, was I surprised. They were older but just emptied and ready to go and we used them today.


Here is what we are all about now:


What are we doing? I would like an answer to this question. I think that Steve and I are nuts.


----------



## rrawhide (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 28, 2010)

WOW Rick that is so cool!




My friends keep asking me what I'm going to do with all of my wine but dang you make me look good! i love the barrels!


----------



## rrawhide (Oct 28, 2010)

glad that I had a lot of airlocks - I think that there is only 1 left. 










there are now 4 barrels and 3 are full. Am thinking about transferring the Rakatsitelli into a barrel for a few months but it is a red wine barrel. Might just give it a little different finish.














cool room is full too - - - - -






wine - wine - wine - wine everywhere - whine - whine - whine!






we racked/transferred all the barrels today and the 15 gallons white &amp; blue containers and all the carboys in the tasting room. All racked and gassed with co2 except the ones that are still working.


I think that we are going to sleep well tonight. I sure could not operate without a tractor/loader and a 2 wheeled cart. I think that they are used every day.


later


rrawhide


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow that is really neat. I know the air lock issue as I am running out of carboys and using more gallon jugs I had to run out and get another half a dozen. Glad I did though as i saw my supply house had those hose clamps Rich was using you can turn with your fingers. Pretty cool!


----------



## grapeman (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow you got those barrels for a song! Lots of work to do racking all those carboys, etc.


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 29, 2010)

20 bucks...that kills us here onthe east coast  glad for you!


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow!

Looks like they are in great condition to boot!

Are they in the hallway?


----------



## rrawhide (Oct 29, 2010)

They are right outside the cool room. I have a desk and a cabinet (reloading stuff) and 4 saddles (that I have to get sold some day soon) that I have to move out. Then I can insulate that west wall and the ceiling and expand into that extra room (?). It would hold maybe 8 more barrels there!!! But why, I ask myself? hummmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## rrawhide (May 20, 2011)

U - P - D - A - T - E 


ON HILL HOUSE VINEYARD.





After looking over the last year and how much time and money that was spent on this project we elected not to take it again this year. 


WELL, the owner said if we did not do it he would take it out completely.


Just got back from the vineyard and sadly it is no more. All was bulldozed and is completely gone posts; wires; vines and trees. SO, we will be buying a ton or two of grapes this year. My own vines are coming along nicely but will not have enough grapes for much wine this year.


Looks like we can buy some syrah @$500-600/ton and some cab a little more. A ton should make 2 barrels. SO, until we get our own crop we will buy - might be a whole lot easier!!!!!!


Unless the costal freeze hit too hard we should be able to find the grapes that we want - just do not know what we want yet!!


later


rrawhide


----------



## Randoneur (May 20, 2011)

Bulldozed!!!!!



Oh the insanity of it.


----------



## ibglowin (May 20, 2011)

Oh the humanity.........

How could someone do that!


----------



## grapeman (May 20, 2011)

I'm sure he didn't want the extra taxes and liability for an unkept vineyard. Around here if you quit taking care of an orchard, you can be sued by neighboring orchards because the unkept vineyard is a source of disease and insects.


----------



## Wade E (May 20, 2011)

Wow, all that work to get it up and going only to bulldoze it!!! That blows!!!!!!!Couldnt he have just downsized and left some for recreational???


----------



## Rocky (May 20, 2011)

Unbelievable waste. I can't even imagine it.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 21, 2011)

Well that must have been a depressing trip. So Rick what is he going to do with the land now. He'll have to either plant something or develop it before it erodes.


----------



## rrawhide (May 21, 2011)

It was depressing - but we still have a lot of wine from last year. Come to find out that the Mrs. has never liked the vineyard as she does not like wine only vodka so she has been after him to push it our for years. So now they just have a fenced in area full of weeds. Oh well, we could have kept it up for years but there was not enough of any one varietal to make a barrel - except Rakatsetelli. So, onward and up wards and try to find some good grapes to buy. 


Now ya'll know the rest of the story!!!


rrawhide


----------



## Waldo (May 22, 2011)

And a bummer of a story it is my friend


----------



## ibglowin (May 22, 2011)

So now he will plant potatoes or grain to make her some vodka I guess.


----------



## DBell (May 25, 2011)

Let's see, would I rather look at a vineyard or empty feild? Hmmmm.



Oh well, now you can devote all your attention to your own!


----------



## AlFulchino (May 31, 2011)

sad to see vines go under and all your hard work along with it....but on the upside less vines raises the price of grapes  

another upside, you take with you a yr of real good experience useful for your own vineyard


----------



## Scott B (Jun 2, 2011)

So Sad!


----------

